# We present to you: Miss Lady!!!!



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh she is beautiful! Do you know yet if she is a swimmer? Congratulations and thank you for rescuing!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Angelina said:


> Oh she is beautiful! Do you know yet if she is a swimmer? Congratulations and thank you for rescuing!


 
Yes she is!!! Her foster Mom told us she loves to swim!! we have a dog beach here but we have not tried yet, Lady knows her basic commands, BUT does not respond to "come", so we are gonna wait a little bit before we let her off leash on the beach or dog park, I can easily see us running after her and the whole beach/dog park laughing!!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She's very sweet looking!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh she will love it (are you on the Gulf side?). Try a different command when you start to retrain her as she has probably heard 'come' enough to know to ignore it! You could use a long leash on her too for the beach...I actually do that with my 2 year old in the rivers here because I don't want her to get washed away!

I bet your kids are in heaven with their new dog too! I hope you have many years of fun and joy with her! PS I lived in St.Petersburg for years as a kid...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Lovely photos of lovely kids and doggie. Thank you for adopting.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to see her fitting into your family so nicely. She is a pretty girl.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Angelina said:


> Oh she will love it (are you on the Gulf side?). Try a different command when you start to retrain her as she has probably heard 'come' enough to know to ignore it! You could use a long leash on her too for the beach...I actually do that with my 2 year old in the rivers here because I don't want her to get washed away!
> 
> I bet your kids are in heaven with their new dog too! I hope you have many years of fun and joy with her! PS I lived in St.Petersburg for years as a kid...


 
I did not think about changing the command!!! see, her former owners kept her in a crate for up to 9 hours a day because she was too active ( they got her at 5 months, what did they expect??) so maybe they said "come" and put her in the crate and that is why she ignores me now? I will try something else, we are gonna do a obedience class, even though she is good a basic commands, I think she still needs more classes, plus it would be fun for us too since we have never been to one. I am gonna get a long leash and take her to the beach close to our house, there is a part that dogs are allowed, it is very shallow water so we can see how she does.
We do live in the Gulf coast, Pensacola, the Navy just moved us here 2 months ago, so far we like it!!
The children love love love having a new dog!! We have a rescued cocker spaniel too, but she does not play or fetch, she just likes her walks and in the house is a couch potato!! so they are loving playing with Lady, running for hours on end!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sure she is enjoying her new home and family now. Thanks for adopting !!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She is a beauty


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

The same thing happened with the dog I rescued in Nov... 18 months old and they kept her either in a wire crate in the house or in the garage when they went to work. They could not handle her energy. When I got her (they delivered her to me) she jumped 5 feet up in the air, eye level and grabbed a sandwich out of my hand! She was zooming all over the yard, absolutely wild and crazy. Within a week of hard exercise and lots of attention she had settled down...within 2 weeks we were keeping her. (we were going to turn her over to a rescue and just wanted to get her out of her situation immediately...). Now she is still active but normal active, not zonkers!!! 

Miss Lady's name fits her too. She has a very feminine look about her. A class sounds great and will help your bond with her too. Nellie would hear 'come' and go the other way because her previous owners would get mad at her and chase her. I learned from the classes a different command (I use "with me" or if she is retrieving I say "bring") and I learned to say it once and don't repeat. First they start you (you may know this, sorry) with assistance so one holds the dog and you go to the other end and call her enthusiastically. You practice this training at class and at home. And of course you reward when they come.

I also learned to hold her collar when she came (as she had learned to avoid that too!) and then let go, treat her. Now it doesn't bother her to reach for the collar at all. 

Please do continue to share and send pictures, I am so happy for you and your family!! Kimberly


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations and I too wish to thank you for adopting. Made room for one more in rescue. 
Think of it as "by saving one, you saved two"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Lady's so beautiful. Couldn't ask for a better combination than a golden and children-how lucky all of you are to have each other.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lady*

Lady is so beautiful. She looks so perfect with the kids!!
What a perfect girl!!


----------



## My3GoldenBoys (Sep 26, 2011)

I used the "touch" command. I hold the palm of my hand open and say "touch". When she touchs your palm with any part of her head, be it her nose, snout or top of her head, give her a small treat. You will find that she will learn to love the "touch" and come running for it! After time you won't need to say it. She will she your open palm and come running for a touch. Then I worked on "come" once my rescued boys learned touch. Made it real easy as most dogs have never heard "touch" before!

Good luck with your new girl and remember that some dogs just need time to be re-programmed if you will. It is quite rewarding when you can see the look in their eyes "Oh, now I get it"!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww, she is precious! It looks like your kids are really enjoying her.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So happy to see you posting about Lady - I kept checking to see if you had posted so I could see pictures (guess y'all decided to keep the name "Lady"--seems to fit her). I think its wonderful that she seems to be fitting in so well with your family and that the she and the kids are happy. 

Thank you so much for going the rescue route and I hope your experience with the rescue group was a good one. There are so many goldens in need of good homes and its great to see one go to such a good home.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you for choosing rescue. She is beautiful!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for going through rescue, she is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Lady is beautiful and so are your kids. I'm glad she found such a wonderful family.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

My3GoldenBoys said:


> I used the "touch" command. I hold the palm of my hand open and say "touch". When she touchs your palm with any part of her head, be it her nose, snout or top of her head, give her a small treat. You will find that she will learn to love the "touch" and come running for it! After time you won't need to say it. She will she your open palm and come running for a touch. Then I worked on "come" once my rescued boys learned touch. Made it real easy as most dogs have never heard "touch" before!
> 
> Good luck with your new girl and remember that some dogs just need time to be re-programmed if you will. It is quite rewarding when you can see the look in their eyes "Oh, now I get it"!


That is such a good idea!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations! She is gorgeous.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah!!!! Another golden rescue has a fabulous new forever home! She is beautiful Lady, and your children look delighted with her! Congratulations! I love happy beginnings!


----------

